# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Bonjour, smart alarm clock with Artificial Intelligence, Holi, Lyon, France

## Airicist

youtube.com/holimotion0

linkedin.com/company/holi.official

Co-founder - Gregoire Gerard

Co-founder - Jerome Schonfeld

"Bonjour | Smart Alarm Clock with Artificial Intelligence" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Video demonstration of BONJOUR

Published on May 3, 2018




> Let's see 2 or 3 nice features about BONJOUR, your smart alarm clock.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Holi's Bonjour smart clock is officially dead, b​ut the company is refusing refunds"
It's also switching off the servers, leaving everyone high and dry

by Hugh Langley
January 22, 2019

----------

